# Solved: Default Text Editor Issue



## rgh1tsg (Sep 23, 2006)

Out of the box my Mac defaults to use of the Apple Text Editor program. I installed NeoOffice and would like to use it as the default program for this and other "office-type" purposes. But anytime I initiate or start a doc that has not been expressly designated as a NeoOffice file it launches in Text Editor. I cannot seem to find a way to change this default setting to NeoOffice. I suspect this is a really simple problem but I have queried Mac Help from every angle I can think of and cannot get an answer. Anyone know the solution?

-rgh


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

rgh1tsg said:


> Out of the box my Mac defaults to use of the Apple Text Editor program. I installed NeoOffice and would like to use it as the default program for this and other "office-type" purposes. But anytime I initiate or start a doc that has not been expressly designated as a NeoOffice file it launches in Text Editor. I cannot seem to find a way to change this default setting to NeoOffice. I suspect this is a really simple problem but I have queried Mac Help from every angle I can think of and cannot get an answer. Anyone know the solution?
> 
> -rgh


Right-click (or Ctrl-Click) a document file that you want to associate to NeoOffice and select Get Info. Then use the drop down to select the program you want to use to open this type of file. Click on 'Change All' to affect all documents of this type.


----------



## rgh1tsg (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks PT!


----------

